# Bluegrass Retriever Club



## captain2560 (Jan 23, 2007)

Bluegrass entry closes tonite. Come have a good time and enjoy great grounds and accomodations.


----------



## USAR K9 (Mar 12, 2012)

Any updates on the derby??


----------



## captain2560 (Jan 23, 2007)

Qual results 

1st - 5 Indy Marv Baumer 
2nd - 9 Willie O Jim Byrd handler Mark Miles 
3rd - 23 Troy Matt Eblen
4th -14 Connie Mitch Patterson 
RJ- 10 Axel O Bo Stull handler Chris Christopher
Jams, 7,12,19,21,26

Congrats to all, and thanks to the judges for giving of their time.


----------



## USAR K9 (Mar 12, 2012)

Ok, any Derby results now?


----------



## captain2560 (Jan 23, 2007)

derby results 1st 8 Lock Five Troublesome Farm Boy John Broucek 
2nd 13 Simms Mountain Cool Hand Duce Trey Lawrence
3rd 19 Prairie Sky Patterson Trey Lawrence
4th 2 Aces Full Jim Stevenson
RJ 14 Willie B Sweet Tom Bogusky
Jams 7, 16

Thanks to judges Mitch and Linda Patterson and congrats to all finishers


----------



## captain2560 (Jan 23, 2007)

Open results

1st 50 hardscrabble roxie mcbunn/ Lardy
2nd 9 Brookdale ebonstar Ceasars/ Lardy
3rd 33 great buns of fire/Lardy
4th 7 Redd Man/ Lawrence
RJ 46 Atlastastar/ Blank
Jam 41, 53

Congrats to all, thank you to the judges for donating their time.


----------



## captain2560 (Jan 23, 2007)

Amat. Results

1st 9 Keeper Jamie Woodson
2nd 33 Manny Robbie Bickley
3rd 14 Jewel Jeff Schuett (Lydia)
4th 2 Tank Phil Heye
RJ 21 Micro Tom Bogusky
Jam 1,8,15,25

Thanks to the judges for giving up their weekend, and Woo-hoo Jamie!!


----------



## mmoe (May 9, 2011)

Congratulations to John Broucek,


----------



## USAR K9 (Mar 12, 2012)

Thank you!


----------

